# Topics > Space > Spacesuit >  Spacewear system for private astronauts, Virgin Galactic Holdings, Inc., Las Cruces, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Virgin Galactic Holdings, Inc.

"Virgin Galactic Partners with Under Armour to Unveil the World’s First Exclusive Spacewear System for Private Astronauts"

October 16, 2019

----------


## Airicist

The world’s first exclusive spacewear system for private astronauts

Oct 16, 2019




> Dancing in weightlessness. The world’s first exclusive spacewear system for private astronauts, designed by Under Armour in collaboration with Virgin Galactic.

----------


## Airicist

The making of the Virgin Galactic Spacewear System in collaboration with Under Armour

Oct 17, 2019




> Virgin Galactic Partners with Under Armour to unveil the world’s first exclusive spacewear system for private astronauts

----------


## Airicist

Inside Look: Virgin Galactic’s new spacesuit (there's a barf bag!)

Oct 18, 2019




> Bridget Carey gets an inside look at the first spacesuit for tourists, made by Under Armour for Virgin Galactic flights in 2020.

----------

